# Drei Servos synchron fahren mit Indradrive HCS01



## Der Graf (21 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Forum,
bin gerade beim erstellen eines Programms für eine Reinigungsanlage. In dieser Anlage sollten Die Führungsschienen für die Teile mittels drei Servomotore Millimeter genau positioniert werden. So weit so gut. Das Porblem ist nur, dass man auf der Bosch Rexroth Homepage nicht wirklich was findet wie die drei Umrichter in die HW-Konfig in meinem S7-Projekt Parametriert werden sollen. Muss ich nur einen Umrichter (den Master) in meinem Profinet Netz einbinden oder alle drei Umrichter also die Slaves auch? 
Hat jemand von euch schon einmal so etwas gemacht? Bin um jeden Rat dankbar.

Der Graf


----------



## Knaller (21 Dezember 2015)

Moin
Bitte gib die typenschlüssel der Regler an.    Wenn Profibus.  http://www.boschrexroth.com/dcc/Vor...net&VHist=g97568,g96067,g96269&PageID=p146801.  Dann geh mal auf diesen Link


Wenn die Geräte "nur Profibus" dann Must du die Antriebe über den Bus gleichzeitig starten.   Nimm DSP 10 T02.  Da ist alles für S7 Step 5 drin.       Bei Profinet schreib mir eine PN. 
Gruß Herbert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (21 Dezember 2015)

Moin 

Da schreibst du was von Master Antrieb    Hast du einen CCD Verbund ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Graf (22 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ja die Antriebe sind über CCD verbunden. Der Master wird über Profinet angesteuert. 
Es handelt sich um einen Indradrive mit dem typenschlüssel: HCS01.1E-W0005-A-03-A-CC-EC-ET-L3-NN-FW und der Firmware: FWA-INDRV*-MPC-18VRS-D5-1-NNN-NN
Die Typenschlüssel für die Slave sind HCS01.1E-W0005-A-03-B-ET-EC-NN-L3-NN-FW mit der Firmware FWA-INDRV*-MPB-18VRS-D5-1-NNN-NN

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Knaller (22 Dezember 2015)

Moin

Jetzt wird es etwas aufwendiger.  
1. Der Master wird also über Profinet angesteuert.
2.


----------



## Knaller (22 Dezember 2015)

Moin 
Es wird jetzt aufwendiger

1. Wird der Master von der SPS mit Profinet angesteuert?
2. Soll die SPS alle Achsen sehen und komandieren. ?     Sprich sollen Achsen einzeln gefahren werden können ?
3. Soll die SPS nur eine Achse sehen und der Rest automatisch synchron fahren ?
4 Sind absolutgeber in den Antrieben verbaut. ?
5. Sollen die Achsen gegeneinander verstellt und dann sycnchron fahren ?


----------



## Der Graf (22 Dezember 2015)

Servus,
Der Master wird mit Profinet angesteuert das ist fix. Es müssen alle drei Achsen Synchron fahren da es sich hier um eine Teileführung handelt die durch die ganze Anlage geht. Eine Achse allein wird nicht verfahren. Entweder alle oder keine.
 Alle drei Servos haben eine Absolutgeber. 
Das weiß ich eben nicht muss ich nur den Master in meiner HW-Konfig einbinden oder alle Umrichter? Muss ich alle Achsen Ansteuern oder geb ich nur den Master frei und der gibt dann die anderen beiden frei? und und und? 
Irgendwie bin ich auf der Boschrexroth Seite noch auf keine vernünftiges Handbuch gekommen das mir weiterhilft....

Christopher


----------



## Knaller (22 Dezember 2015)

Moin Christopher

Benutzt Du TIA Portal ?

da hab ich was.   Aber erst nur für eine Achse.
 Für 2 Achsen hab ich auch eine MLD Lösung siehst du nur als eine Achse .

Schick bitte deine Teflon Nummer ich ruf dich dann an.

Gruß Herbert


----------



## stefankollmer@gmx.de (23 Januar 2018)

*TIA Portal mit IndraDriveCS*

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein ähnliches Projekt.
Ich möchte gerne 2 Achsen über Profinet und TIA S7-1500 miteinander synchronisieren.
Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen.
Danke
Gruss
Stefan


Knaller schrieb:


> Moin Christopher
> 
> Benutzt Du TIA Portal ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knaller (23 Januar 2018)

Moin Stefan

Sollen die Achsen rein über Profinet synchronisiert werden. Dann ist das nur ein Parallelfahren. 
Beim Sychronfahren wird eine Totzeikompenstion gebraucht. 

Daher sind mehr Informationen über die Applikation nötig



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (23 Januar 2018)

stefankollmer@gmx.de schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne 2 Achsen über Profinet und TIA S7-1500 miteinander synchronisieren.


 
Das könntest Du nun auch direkt in der S7-1500 mit Technologieobjekte machen. Eine Achse verfährst Du z.B. im Positioniermodus und über Sollwertkopplung laufen die beiden Achsen steuerungsseitig lagesynchron ohne Totzeit. Programmieren kann man das dann mit PLC Open Blöcken und die Antriebe arbeiten nur als Drehzahlsollwertsteller.
Idealerweise (aber unter bestimmten Randbedingungen nicht notwendigerweise) können die Antriebe taktsynchron über Profinet IRT angebunden werden (falls die das unterstützen). 
JEDOCH SOLLTEN DIE ANTRIEBE PROFIDRIVE SPRECHEN, oder Du bildest die Profidrive Statemachine im Pre- und Postservo-OB nach und lässt das TO gegen eine Datenbaustein arbeiten (den Du dann selbst versorgen musst). Kommt jetzt aber auch darauf an, ob die Send-/Receive Schnittstelle antriebsseitig z.B. in einer 1ms Zeitscheibe (je nach Anforderung) abgetastet wird. Am einfachsten wäre aber schon wenn der Antrieb Profidrive unterstützen würde (musst halt mal bei Bosch Rexroth nachfragen).


----------



## Der Graf (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo Stefan,
das war eine ziemliche Aktion bis ich das hatte war aber alles noch mit Step7. 
Ein Servo war der Master die anderen beiden Slave. das war von Rexroth schon so konfiguriert. 
ich habe über Profinet nur den Master angesteuert und die Slave's kommunizierten über Sercos mit dem Master. Als Sollwert wurde den Slaves der Istwert vom Master vorgegeben so dass diese dem folgten.


so hat das dann in der HW-konfig ausgesehen.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir so weiter helfen


----------



## fenty (30 Juni 2019)

Hallo Knaller
hallo Der Graf,
hallo Forummitglieder,

sorry wenn ich hier direkt einmische. ich bin neu im Forum und suche etwa Hilfe. Verzeihe mir bitte falls meine Frage schon woanders im Forum vielleicht schon mal gesprochen würde. ich habe als Neuerling eine ähnliche Aufgabe bekommen, wobei ich 5 Achsen ansteuern soll. Dokus zum FU habe ich gelesen und versuchen zu verstehen. vorher habe ich mir ein paar Wochen gewidmet um mit TIA V15.1 Werkzeuge zu spielen(ich benutze das zum ersten Mal aber habe vorher mit Step7 5.x grundlegende Sachen gemacht.
jetzt mein Problem. das Awendungsbeispiel zur Positionnierung von HCS01 habe ich. leider ist es in SCL und ich verstehe gar nicht. hätte jemand hier ähnliches in einer anderen Sprache (FUP-AWL-KOP) für mich, damit die Funktion richtig interpretieren. Ich komme leider nicht (ich verstehe leider)von der SCL-Programmierung.
vielen Dank erstmal.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juni 2019)

fenty schrieb:


> Ich komme leider nicht (ich verstehe leider)von der SCL-Programmierung.



Nimm die Aufgabe als Anlaß dich in SCL einzuarbeiten.
Bei komplexen Aufgaben kommst du bei TIA nicht um SCL herum.

Letztlich sind solche Aufgaben in SCL leichter zu lösen als in AWL bei Classic


----------



## wollvieh (1 Juli 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einer Masterachse, und die anderen sind Umrichter Intern über sercos (CCD) gekoppelt als synchrone Folgeachsen?


----------

